# *MUST SEE* - Secret of the Mouse Revealed



## bookslover (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you ever wondered exactly how your mouse moves your cursor? Well, the secret is now revealed!

{Admin Note: I've displayed the flash animation from www.1-click.jp below. Move your mouse over it and activate the flash animation to see it in action}

[flash]http://www.puritanboard.com/L./mousehumor.swf[/flash]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2007)

That has to be one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 20, 2007)

Amusing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 21, 2007)

My kids think it's hilarious. I love it when they stop and they're all going to their knees exhausted.

If you haven't clicked while they're moving that's funny too.


----------



## Herald (Jul 21, 2007)

That was a good funny.


----------



## brymaes (Jul 21, 2007)

That's hilarious


----------



## jawyman (Jul 21, 2007)

This is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 21, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Have you ever wondered exactly how your mouse moves your cursor? Well, the secret is now revealed!
> 
> {Admin Note: I've displayed the flash animation from www.1-click.jp below. Move your mouse over it and activate the flash animation to see it in action}
> 
> [flash]http://www.puritanboard.com/L./mousehumor.swf[/flash]



Hi:

Do those guys get Sunday's off? Or, is this considered a work of necessity? 

-CH


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 21, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> Do those guys get Sunday's off? Or, is this considered a work of necessity?
> 
> -CH


----------

